# Germany Bundesliga I and II Odds Comparison



## Betting Forum (Sep 13, 2010)

The best Germany Bundesliga I and II odds from over 15 bookmakers​[parsehtml]<script type="text/javascript">affkey="d081b62cfa9b3838459d458df47e06ae";boxid=3731;</script><script type="text/javascript" src="http://affiliates.valuechecker.co.uk/scripts/unit-serve.php"></script>[/parsehtml]


----------



## Betting Forum (Sep 17, 2010)

Football Odds Comparison
Champions league odds comparison
Europa league odds comparison
England/Scotland odds comparison
Germany Bundesliga I and Bundesliga II odds comparison
Spain/Portugal odds comparison
Italy Serie A, Serie B, Lega Pro 1/A Odds Comparison
Austria/Switzerland/Belgium odds comparison
Scandinavian football odds comparison
France/Holland odds comparison
Eastern European football leagues odds comparison
Southern European leagues odds comparison
Japan J-League and J-League 2 Odds Comparison
American football leagues Odds Comparison

Tennis
Tennis Odds Comparison


----------



## Mark D (Oct 9, 2012)

i think they are not well fundamented.


----------



## Bettie (Mar 13, 2013)

Somehow I notice that SC Freiburg is often quite underrated, they have made huge improvements lately


----------



## Andy987 (May 29, 2015)

Yup _in their last few months they have given a better performance and they should be a bit over rated or given a deserved position._


----------

